# lkawa roaster for enthusiasts



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

your thoughts on lkawa roaster for enthusiasts, not available yet still waiting, logs roasts on iOS or android

small capacity 60g in 50g out, not ideal for most but suits my needs, is there any negatives to this roaster.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Can't see the appeal with a 60gm capacity.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

The negatives are the small output & repeatability of the roasts.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

yes small capacity, think it will work for me, 3 so blend=150g, as i only have 2 ristretto's a day at home.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

The downside is the cost!


----------

